
UK university startups get their own version of Hacker News - Slashed
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2009/11/17/uk-university-startups-get-their-own-version-of-hacker-news/
======
IsaacL
I set up this website yesterday. Obviously I'm quite pleased with the
TechCrunch and HN coverage, though if anyone knows anyone from the target
audience (or anyone from the UK startup community in general) please pass this
link on to them. Hacker News is a great resource but it'd be cool to get a
similar community for British students buildings startups.

I'm actually involved with a group to build a new startup hub for the West
Midlands centred around Warwick. It sounds kinda crazy ambitious, but we're
already starting to bring together various entrepreneurs and investors and
potential founders. There's something in the air, I think.

~~~
Slashed
Good to hear from you, mate.:) I used to live in London for many ages but
recently I moved to Dublin, IE. Though Ireland has a quite fast developing
startup community. Microsoft, Guinness, Enterprise Ireland, Bank of Ireland
and Trinity College: these are the major event organizers for startups here.
Anyway, I definitely going to use your website. Cheers.

------
ekpyrotic
Fantastic, I will join. Server seems to be down at the moment however.

------
pclark
I've found hacker news to be really great for european stuff.

